# دليل بيانات تقييم المخاطر.



## رمزة الزبير (4 يناير 2012)

نرفق دليل بيانات تقييم المخاطر.
التقرير رقم 434-3 مارس 2010
الرابطة الدولية لمنتجي تخزين النفط والغاز .


يحوي على بعض البيانات الهامة لتكرار حوادث في خزانات الوقود.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 يناير 2012)

مشكورة أخت رمزة


----------



## agharieb (28 فبراير 2012)

Thank You


----------



## محمودالحسيني (1 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جيددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------

